# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  کتاب فارسی برای فریم ورک زند سراغ دارید؟

## idocsidocs

اگه کتاب فارسی سراغ دارید لطفا لینک دانلودش رو برام بفرستید یا اسم و نویسنده کتاب رو بگید که بتونم کتاب رو بخرم.

----------


## mammadyeta

متاسفانه هنوز کتاب فارسی جامع و کاملی که بشه بر اساس اون این فریم ورک رو مطالعه کرد و یاد گرفت وجود نداره.
ولی منابع انگلیسی چندتایی داره که اگه خواستید میتونم نامشون رو در اختیار تون قرار بدم تا دانلودشون کنید.

----------


## mhmodroz

> متاسفانه هنوز کتاب فارسی جامع و کاملی که بشه بر اساس اون این فریم ورک رو مطالعه کرد و یاد گرفت وجود نداره.
> ولی منابع انگلیسی چندتایی داره که اگه خواستید میتونم نامشون رو در اختیار تون قرار بدم تا دانلودشون کنید.


 اگر ممکنه نامش رو اینجا بذارید

----------


## mtchabok

سلام

Beginning Zend Framework
Zend Framework: A Beginner’s Guide
Zend Framework in Action
Zend Enterprise PHP Patterns
Zend Framework Web Services
Building PHP Applications with Symfony, CakePHP, and Zend Framework
Zend Framework 1.8 Web Application Development
Pro Zend Framework Techniques: Build a Full CMS Project
Easy PHP Websites with the Zend Framework
Pro PHP: Patterns, Frameworks, Testing and More
Practical Web 2.0 Applications with PHP
Beginning PHP and MySQL: From Novice to Professional
Expert PHP 5 Tools
Building Web Applications with SVG
این کتابها از سایت www.wowebook.org بودن .

php|architect's Guide to Programming with Zend Framework Book
ZEND Framework im Einsatz Book

همه این کتابها ، یا به طور کامل و یا کمی به زند فریم ورک اشاره شده و منابع خوبی برای یادگیری این فریم ورک هستن . البته کتابهای دیگه ای هم هستن که من اسمهاشونو یادم نیست .

----------

